# High Temperature Environment LED Strip



## Colza (Jun 30, 2013)

I am working with a local company who use an LED light strip in a hot environment. The ambient temperature where the led's are is 85-90 deg C.
Currently they use a custom made strip with Cree XP-E (and now XP-E2) emitters, one every 75mm, running at 350ma. The emitters are soldered directly to a fiberglass PCB which is then fixed to an aluminium plate using conductive adhesive tape.

This solution works, they have had them in the field for a few years now and they dont have many failiures, however they are very expensive to make. I am trying to help them find a more cost effective solution for their lighting.

One thing I want to address is the cost of the Cree emitters, I think the best price we can get is about $2.00 each. For 1m of strip this is $26 just on the LED's! Once you add the cost of the PCB, the assembly, and a few suppliers markups on the way it gets very pricey. The cree's have been proven to work in the hot environment, but I am hoping I can find a cheaper emitter (possibly in conjunction with an aluminium PCB to improve thermal transfer to the heatsink) which will do the same job. I have seen it mentioned on this forum that Philips Lumileds have better heat transfer characteristics than Cree would this be a good choice for me in this application?

I have also been doing research into some 'alternative' technologies which I hope I will get the chance to explore (including heatpipes, fiber optics, and thermoelectric modules), but before I go down that track, I want to see what can be achieved with the existing arrangement. Does anyone have any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 11, 2013)

You may want to ask a mod to move this over to the LED forum.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 11, 2013)

The Cree XP-C may give you enough of a price break. Several of the new ones hit a lower price point than the XR-Es.


----------



## SemiMan (Jul 14, 2013)

Xbd are cheaper and luxeon rebels take heat better. Cost is all relative though. Proper thermal prepreg is better for heat. Any more complex answer takes more info on your part.

Semiman

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

